
Freshmen make breakthrough discovery on 30 year old astronomy problem - asbjornmunk
https://uniavisen.dk/en/solved-astronomy-mystery-after-just-one-year-at-university/
======
forgotpwd16
I'm confused. What's the 30-year-old problem?

Whether there is a classification of gamma ray bursts or two classes or
predicting in what class a burst belongs into?

